# Dog fighting slang



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Ever wonder what you should be on the lookout for to determine if someone is talking about fighting dogs? I'll try to provide an answer so that you can be alert and know what to look for.

Dog fighters use many code words to disguise their activities. Because it is, in many places, highly illegal and is usually viewed as highly immoral, dog fighters try to keep their hobby a well kept secret. However, it is probably more widespread than you think. It is estimated that up to 140,000 people in the United States are involved in illegal dog fighting; 100,000 in street level, 40,000 in professional level. Fighting dogs ranges from street level backyard brawls all the way up to professionally organized events.

*Dog Fighting Slang*

*Campaign*: the career of a fighting dog
*Champion*: a dog who has won at least three fights 
*Convention*: a very large dog fighting event, sometimes with activities, music, and food
*Dogman*: a professional trainer or handler
*Grand champion*: a dog which has at least five wins and is undefeated
*Gameness*: tenacity and willingness to fight (is also used sometimes outside of fighting)
*Prospect*: a young dog which is aggressive and is thought of as being a good candidate for a fighting dog
*Scratch lines*: lines in a dogfighting ring behind which the dogs start in the match 
*The keep*: the training which a dog undergoes leading up to a fight, usually lasting about six weeks 
*The show*: the actual dog fight itself
*Breeding stand*: a barrel or stand that a female dog is tied to while a muzzled male dog mates with her

*EDIT: before assuming someone is a dogfighter, please thoroughly investigate all aspects of the person and their program. Just because a lot of these terms are used for the illegal sport does NOT mean that the terms have died along with it. Now-a-days many of these words have different definitions... a lot of them have been covered in this thread, so please read the original post (this one) and thoroughly read the rest of the responses to this thread to see how much these definitions have actually changed over the last few decades. - Indigo Bully Connection*


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I see some words we use in sanctioned events too like "champion" and "grand champion" and "the show". So... I assume those that are involved in the illegal things tend to figure us sanctioned event people out too by the way we talk about our shows and events too... right? I mean they should...I just don't want to step into anything unknowingly. Please forgive my stupid sounding request for clarification, but it is important to get across to those who want to participate in sanctioned events but don't know how to talk about it safely.


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Err yeah to be honest I'm sure a few of these have multiple usages, it's all based on the context which they are used in I guess.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks again.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, blown away to see this on here, because this is just HSUS generated crap. I will always strive to be the best dogman I can be, I will always condition my dogs and call it a keep (using a 8 week period, just the same), I will always carry a break stick, I will own several conformation ch. before I die and hopefully a gr ch., I will always campaign my dogs (going to shows or can I use the word show), and Gameness must never be forgotten purpose of these dogs, period, breeding for a different form of gameness than matchdog quality but it is the only reason to bred or even own one of these dogs is the gameness factor. Tainted minds we have here after all, I bet you go to dog parks don't you?????????


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

GoPitbull said:


> Err yeah to be honest I'm sure a few of these have multiple usages, it's all based on the context which they are used in I guess.


Wow in my industry we use a lot of those words, so if someone heard me talking I might be in trouble, a campaign would be an ad campaign, we hold conventions all the time, we have affiliate sales contests with champions and grand champions. Prospect could be a new marketer, and people might speak about their gameness, I have heard all these words in the office. So if anyone ever hears me say anything, don't lock me up lol.


----------



## CoolHandJean (Feb 25, 2009)

I think it's dangerous to say "this group" of people use "these words".

Now I am not saying that those words can't be used by said group, but I wouldn't say only that group uses those words.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I use seven of those words on a weekly bases and you all know I don't dog fight Im to outspoken and I take issue to hog hunting when they aren't using armor much less dog fighting. I show my dogs at sancitioned events and am way to camera happy to be posting pics if I had something to hide. Most of those words are used by proud APBT owners and fanicers at sancitioned shows.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

It is what it is. its up to us as dog owners to deal with. I choose to take the more responsible aproach to all of it. It really doesnt matter to anyone until they're on your proprty to remove your dogs.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

thats true


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Is the mate stand fighting slang or just a tool for breeding dog agreesive females?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

you mean rape rack?


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Here's some more words you might not want to use. Adopting-Human term. Not for dogs , not even rescue. That would be placement. Guardian- if you're a guardian then your not an owner. With guardianship, we no longer have ownership rights. The government, spearheaded by HSUS and Peta, are stripping us of our rights everyday. When we use these terms, we just help them with their cause and not ours.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

yah rape rack....i didnt want to say such things. Its a mate stand how else are you supposed to mate two DA dogs?


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

muzzles and leashes or artifical insemation


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

OOOOOOOOO so why do they have those damn stands then?!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

because some people don't want to take the time to muzzle and control their dogs they would rather put them on one of those wether they are ready or not and let the male has his way with her and others don't want to pay for artifical insemation because they are cheap, don't really care enough to protect the dogs, or don't believe in it and think it should always be natural. People are just retarded and want everything to be easy I guess.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

easy button... Easy is never better!


----------



## CLKennels (Feb 26, 2009)

*breeding stands*

people have been using those stands for years..Two DA muzzled dogs will only wrestle not breed...Do what you got to do as long as its for the better.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

oooooooooooo.............


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

But they say it's to face two dogs off to make them aggressive LMAO


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

like they need that LOL


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmao no kidding I think they got that one cover all on their own


----------



## cullhard (May 23, 2009)

shadowgames said:


> Wow, blown away to see this on here, because this is just HSUS generated crap. I will always strive to be the best dogman I can be, I will always condition my dogs and call it a keep (using a 8 week period, just the same), I will always carry a break stick, I will own several conformation ch. before I die and hopefully a gr ch., I will always campaign my dogs (going to shows or can I use the word show), and Gameness must never be forgotten purpose of these dogs, period, breeding for a different form of gameness than matchdog quality but it is the only reason to bred or even own one of these dogs is the gameness factor. Tainted minds we have here after all, I bet you go to dog parks don't you?????????


 agree with u shadow


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

it is a tool not a slang word and some females may turn and snap so if there is a single breeder who owns both dog and B!tch he/she may use a stand to besure nothing happens to either dog. it also helps in keeping the female from rolling and jerking.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3548/3663657075_b4ce42f07f.jpg
http://www.freewebs.com/mtkpits/breeding stand jane.JPG

I think it is cruel..looks cruel but somepeople still use them with game bred dogs who are highly da because they don't want to do the breeding with muzzles or leashes. then again...who knows why they use them


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

oh cool post I didn't know any of these slang words


----------



## pitbull951 (Jan 22, 2010)

shadowgames said:


> Wow, blown away to see this on here, because this is just HSUS generated crap. I will always strive to be the best dogman I can be, I will always condition my dogs and call it a keep (using a 8 week period, just the same), I will always carry a break stick, I will own several conformation ch. before I die and hopefully a gr ch., I will always campaign my dogs (going to shows or can I use the word show), and Gameness must never be forgotten purpose of these dogs, period, breeding for a different form of gameness than matchdog quality but it is the only reason to bred or even own one of these dogs is the gameness factor. Tainted minds we have here after all, I bet you go to dog parks don't you?????????


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with breeding stands. Call it what you want but it keeps both dogs safe. AI's are great if you can't use a breeding stand but a natural tie better. we have 18 dogs, antibiotics, skin staplers for closing wounds, breeding stands, break sticks, tread mills, and much more that does not mean we fight dogs. I agree that list is not a great example of what to watch for in a dog fighter.

Do they have a box with scratch lines, I can't see how else you can explain that. Then I would call you a dog fighter.


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

Do they have a box with scratch lines, I can't see how else you can explain that. Then I would call you a dog fighter. . . good point.

Honestly, anyone who works their dog in performance based events or a conformation show ring would be in and among people using the terms stated. . . and using them themselves. 

Please be advised this list is very innaccurate for identifying people who are fighting dogs. If you do believe these terms (except for box with scratch lines). . . you are probably falling into the HSUS and PETA nonsense that is killing our breed and taking dogs from people who have done nothing but 'campaign' their dogs in the present day.

Picking a dog fighter out in the public is like picking out a child molester in the mall.

- Sara


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

GoPitbull said:


> Ever wonder what you should be on the lookout for to determine if someone is talking about fighting dogs? I'll try to provide an answer so that you can be alert and know what to look for.
> 
> Dog fighters use many code words to disguise their activities. Because it is, in many places, highly illegal and is usually viewed as highly immoral, dog fighters try to keep their hobby a well kept secret. However, it is probably more widespread than you think. It is estimated that up to 140,000 people in the United States are involved in illegal dog fighting; 100,000 in street level, 40,000 in professional level. Fighting dogs ranges from street level backyard brawls all the way up to professionally organized events.
> 
> ...


Show dog Slang

*Campaign*: the career of a Show dog
*Champion*: a dog who has gotten enough points in the show ring 
*Convention*: a very large weight pull or dog show, sometimes with activities, music, and food
*Grand champion*: a dog which has attained enough points in a conformation show.
*Drive*: tenacity and willingness to do a job to its fullest, can be flyball, agility etc etc
*Prospect*: a young dog which is to breed standard that looksl ike it can do well in the show ring.
*The show*: the actual dog how itself


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

shadowgames said:


> Wow, blown away to see this on here, because this is just HSUS generated crap. I will always strive to be the best dogman I can be, I will always condition my dogs and call it a keep (using a 8 week period, just the same), I will always carry a break stick, I will own several conformation ch. before I die and hopefully a gr ch., I will always campaign my dogs (going to shows or can I use the word show), and Gameness must never be forgotten purpose of these dogs, period, breeding for a different form of gameness than matchdog quality but it is the only reason to bred or even own one of these dogs is the gameness factor. Tainted minds we have here after all, I bet you go to dog parks don't you?????????


I agree this is one reason so many people are getting their doors broken down and dogs stolen and murdered by the INhuman socities, because people spout at the mouth and so since maybe I say my dog is in a keep for a show I am now a dog fighter. They dont need any more fuel the wack jobs already have killed enough good dogs.



smith family kennels said:


> because some people don't want to take the time to muzzle and control their dogs they would rather put them on one of those wether they are ready or not and let the male has his way with her and others don't want to pay for artifical insemation because they are cheap, don't really care enough to protect the dogs, or don't believe in it and think it should always be natural. People are just retarded and want everything to be easy I guess.


LOL yeah muzzle the dogs then if they tie you can apologize to the male if the female decides to attack him and couldn't imagine he would appreciate his penis getting yanked around. Muzzles can also fall off, so then the muzzle falls off and you have a fight, your neighbors call the INhuman society for the $5000 reward and all your dogs are dead before you get to court. HMMM who is retarded then?



performanceknls said:


> There is nothing wrong with breeding stands. Call it what you want but it keeps both dogs safe. AI's are great if you can't use a breeding stand but a natural tie better. we have 18 dogs, antibiotics, skin staplers for closing wounds, breeding stands, break sticks, tread mills, and much more that does not mean we fight dogs. I agree that list is not a great example of what to watch for in a dog fighter.
> 
> Do they have a box with scratch lines, I can't see how else you can explain that. Then I would call you a dog fighter.


Good post. I am really shocked that a pit bull loving site would have this up. Makes a ton of people look like dog fighters, even the show dog people


----------



## tgp4lyf (Apr 7, 2010)

champion, grandchamp, the show, they mask it so its sounds like its legit


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

tgp4lyf said:


> champion, grandchamp, the show, they mask it so its sounds like its legit


Well if these words mean people are fighters then there are a ton of dog fighters on this site, WOW they even are fighting BUllys and pocket pits I feel so much better now.

Like I said this is s a stupid post and should be removed.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

*sigh* First off, Gamer, this thread predates your membership LOL and second, look at the 3rd post in the thread. Just keepin' it ducks and bunnies.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

reddoggy said:


> *sigh* First off, Gamer, this thread predates your membership LOL and second, look at the 3rd post in the thread. You wanna talk about people wanting all ducks and bunnies, but I don't see any different in you.


Hey you want to feed the PETA hounds go for it!


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by shadowgames 
Wow, blown away to see this on here, because this is just HSUS generated crap. I will always strive to be the best dogman I can be, I will always condition my dogs and call it a keep (using a 8 week period, just the same), I will always carry a break stick, I will own several conformation ch. before I die and hopefully a gr ch., I will always campaign my dogs (going to shows or can I use the word show), and Gameness must never be forgotten purpose of these dogs, period, breeding for a different form of gameness than matchdog quality but it is the only reason to bred or even own one of these dogs is the gameness factor. Tainted minds we have here after all, I bet you go to dog parks don't you?????????



great post!






Quote:
Originally Posted by GoPitbull 
Ever wonder what you should be on the lookout for to determine if someone is talking about fighting dogs? I'll try to provide an answer so that you can be alert and know what to look for.

Dog fighters use many code words to disguise their activities. Because it is, in many places, highly illegal and is usually viewed as highly immoral, dog fighters try to keep their hobby a well kept secret. However, it is probably more widespread than you think. It is estimated that up to 140,000 people in the United States are involved in illegal dog fighting; 100,000 in street level, 40,000 in professional level. Fighting dogs ranges from street level backyard brawls all the way up to professionally organized events.

Dog Fighting Slang

Campaign: the career of a fighting dog
Champion: a dog who has won at least three fights 
Convention: a very large dog fighting event, sometimes with activities, music, and food
Dogman: a professional trainer or handler
Grand champion: a dog which has at least five wins and is undefeated
Gameness: tenacity and willingness to fight (is also used sometimes outside of fighting)
Prospect: a young dog which is aggressive and is thought of as being a good candidate for a fighting dog
Scratch lines: lines in a dogfighting ring behind which the dogs start in the match 
The keep: the training which a dog undergoes leading up to a fight, usually lasting about six weeks 
The show: the actual dog fight itself
Breeding stand: a barrel or stand that a female dog is tied to while a muzzled male dog mates with her 

Show dog Slang

Campaign: the career of a Show dog
Champion: a dog who has gotten enough points in the show ring 
Convention: a very large weight pull or dog show, sometimes with activities, music, and food
Grand champion: a dog which has attained enough points in a conformation show.
Drive: tenacity and willingness to do a job to its fullest, can be flyball, agility etc etc
Prospect: a young dog which is to breed standard that looksl ike it can do well in the show ring.
The show: the actual dog how itself
__________________ 

another great post!!!!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

gamer said:


> Hey you want to feed the PETA hounds go for it!


Oh no, saying flat out that this site is anti-dogfighting is just retarded isn't it?
We ARE anti, and that's probably the reason why our name has managed to stay out of the news. This is a group of individuals that care enough to get themselves educated on the breed, a group that loves their animals enough to post up pictures of them healthy and uninjured, and one that is against half bit back woods dog fighters that are no longer against making this breed the perfect animal and are about making a quick buck on a dog whose name will never be known because they refuse to even register their animal.... yeah it's like that. (LOL at the run-on sentence) 
Glorify the past all you want, that's not what responsible ownership is about. It's about knowing everything there is to know about these dogs and then applying said knowledge to owning these animals. Aaaaaand about spreading said wealth of knowledge.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

reddoggy said:


> Oh no, saying flat out that this site is anti-dogfighting is just retarded isn't it?
> We ARE anti, and that's probably the reason why our name has managed to stay out of the news. This is a group of individuals that care enough to get themselves educated on the breed, a group that loves their animals enough to post up pictures of them healthy and uninjured, and one that is against half bit back woods dog fighters that are no longer against making this breed the perfect animal and are about making a quick buck on a dog whose name will never be known because they refuse to even register their animal.... yeah it's like that. (LOL at the run-on sentence)
> Glorify the past all you want, that's not what responsible ownership is about. It's about knowing everything there is to know about these dogs and then applying said knowledge to owning these animals. Aaaaaand about spreading said wealth of knowledge.


part of educating yourself is knowing what will negatively effect our dogs. Like people thinking that since you have a CH you are a dog fighter. Responsibility is very good, but being plain ignorant enough to post anything to give people more ammo against the breed on a pit bull site is just stupid, just my opinion is all.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Alllllrighty ya'll... I've added something to the original post to make sure that everyone is aware of the situation that we're facing with this thread. I do believe that this thread is very important people do need to be armed with this information, but also the points that have been brought up in response to this thread need to be acknowledged. If any of you guys have had first hand experience having to deal with a raid or having to deal with the hastle of reporting someone to the stupid HSUS please please add in your information to let other newbs know most specifics to watch for/keep from doing rather than just a list of definitions please add them.

Reddoggy and Gamer, if you guys feel that ya'll are getting ready to bump heads like you did in this thread, please PM a staff member before derailing a thread. I know I was guilty of that the other day, and i won't do it again... heck, I'm doing it here, but ya'll get it lol.


----------



## ghosthellz (Apr 9, 2010)

dog fighting is going on every where go to gamedogs its crazy geeze ppl are breeding fighting dogs im no master of the slang but come on its there all over the place


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

We let the government outlaw the sport, good honest people leave the sport(cause its against the law), the sport becomes a sport for criminals alike, who turn the sport into a freak show act, destroying the breed one day at a time. I love talking about the past(Maybe thats because I'm just a stupid backwoods coutry man) thats were all the learning is, todays people are ignorant.


----------

